# Interesting Quote From KG



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

From todays Pioneer Press:

Garnett said he wasn't happy with his play against the Memphis Grizzlies last week, a game the Wolves lost by 30 points on the road, despite his 29 points and nine rebounds. He made 10 of 11 free throws in that game.

"Just since then, I make a note every night to go to the bucket, go to the bucket," Garnett said. "Don't settle for the jump shot. Try to put some pressure on the defender. Sometimes it's easier said than done (because of) fatigue, travel. Just these games of late, *I've been trying to put a focus on getting to the line, see how many times I can get to the line, and not bail the defender out with a jump shot."* 

Could this be a sign that we're finally going to see the aggressive, take-no-prisoners, offensive onslaught that KG has been capable of since he came into the league? The article was mainly about Coach Casey pleading with league officials to get KG some more foul calls, and I love it!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He has been doing some lately which is good. I want to see more aggressiveness coming out of him, especially he is a leader of this team. Someone needs to stand up and take control of the team for better.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> "Just since then, I make a note every night to go to the bucket, go to the bucket," Garnett said. "Don't settle for the jump shot. Try to put some pressure on the defender. Sometimes it's easier said than done (because of) fatigue, travel."


Wow, that's odd. That's the _exact_ same thing I said Garnett should be doing awhile ago, and people here told me I was just straight up wrong. Interesting.



> Someone needs to stand up and take control of the team for better.


Absolutely 100% correct.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> I want to see more aggressiveness coming out of him, especially he is a leader of this team. Someone needs to stand up and take control of the team for better.


That's the spirit!


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Point is, long time (and short time, too!) Wolves fans have been praying for Garnett to do just this for years now. If he really is going to make a determined effort at it, he has all of the tools you'd want or need him to have to ascend even higher in all-time player status, these are the things that bump you up another notch. This is a piece of his game that has been missing for far too long and to hear him talk about it like this is very encouraging.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The problem is, Garnett is known as one of the most unselfish players in the league. This step is going to be very challenging yet and he can't change in one game but yet he got a lots of miles on him, so it is going to be extremely hard. I wouldn't give up on him, though if he said he wanted to get more aggressive. I can't help anything but hoping for that change.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Garnett's biggest fault is his unselfishness. He needs to realize he's the man on this time, and when it's time to get it done, the load rests on his shoulders to do that. Ricky Davis has been really clutch for us the last year and a half, too, so he'll help come crunchtime. He's a scorer capable (when he's on) of carrying the scoring burden. Case and point: OT game vs. LAC last year. P-2 fouls out in the 4th, and Ricky either scorers, gets fouled, or assists a shot on seriously every possession.

If Garnett lives up to his word, expect to see some more notches in the W column.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wow, that's odd. That's the _exact_ same thing I said Garnett should be doing awhile ago, and people here told me I was just straight up wrong. Interesting.


Nobody said that.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I wish KG would take more than 10 shots a game, somwhere like 15-20 would be a lot better.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Nobody said that.


I seem to recall you saying something along the lines of, "No offense, P-Dub, but you are wrong." I'm not sure what thread it was in, but my point the entire time was Garnett needs to be more aggressive and carry this team more, and to do so he needed to stop settling for fadeaway J's and such. You guys told me he didn't need to do that. Whether or not you were referring to my comments about fewer jumpers when you straight up told me I was incorrect, I was met with great resistance from mainly moss_is_1 and later yourself when I tried to convey the fact that Garnett should be taking control of games more by not settling for jumpers. I just find it kind of funny that KG himself is echoing the exact sentiments I had that were heavily disagreed with.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ahh, here we are.



> *For the record, P-Dub34, you're wrong.* I'm not gonna waste my time on you, but there's one thing I couldn't pass up mentiong. *You seem to be questioning his shot selection, I guess you have a problem with him shooting fade away jumpers. Well, he's only 2nd in the NBA in FG shooting.* Box. The rest of your posts have been complete garbage too, but like I said, I'm not gonna waste my time.


So, not only did you call me wrong, but you also specifically took issue with my claim that Garnett should be shooting fewer jumpers. You called the rest of my posts "garbage" when they contained tidbits such as these:



> Come on. Garnett is great at that fadeaway, but it is not a good shot to take. Just because he can make it doesn't mean it's a good shot. Garnett is quick enough and handles the ball well enough to take it to the hoop for a much, much higher percentage shot. KG could literally get to the rack and/or get fouled pretty much every time against guys like Kwame Brown. Instead, he shoots fadeaways. He just doesn't take games into his own hands often enough.


Sounds eerily familiar.

And in response to this:


> plus if he shoots in the top 5 in the league y in the **** are u complaining?


I replied with:



> Because he could be even better. And I wouldn't care if his FG% dropped. A guy like Bryant shoots 44%, or Iverson, but these guys take over games. Obviously 44% wouldn't be acceptable for a PF, but you get my drift.


Now, seeing as you called all my posts on the matter "garbage," it'd be safe to assume you didn't agree with my PoV. That's okay though, because Kevin Garnett does.

Look, I'm not trying to stir things up. I'm just trying to prove that the things I said that some of you thought were so outlandish, maybe made a little sense after all.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> I seem to recall you saying something along the lines of, "No offense, P-Dub, but you are wrong." I'm not sure what thread it was in, but my point the entire time was Garnett needs to be more aggressive and carry this team more, and to do so he needed to stop settling for fadeaway J's and such. You guys told me he didn't need to do that. Whether or not you were referring to my comments about fewer jumpers when you straight up told me I was incorrect, I was met with great resistance from mainly moss_is_1 and later yourself when I tried to convey the fact that Garnett should be taking control of games more by not settling for jumpers. I just find it kind of funny that KG himself is echoing the exact sentiments I had that were heavily disagreed with.


No. You were using that to claim that he's not on the same level as other elite players in the league. It's common knowledge that he needs to shoot more, and needs to take it to the basket more. I wasn't disagreeing with that, in fact I've said it a million times and have been saying it for years. I've said this exact thing long before you did. But you can't use his shot selection as a reason why he's not on that level when he's in the top 3 in the league in shooting accuracy. Of course I want him to do that more, but he's still the best without doing it as much as he should.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Okay, I'm glad we got that cleared up. Now, when you said my posts containing things about Garnett needing to go to the basket more were "garbage," did you mean you agreed with me?

And he isn't on Tim Duncan level because he doesn't bring the dominating presence that Duncan does, or even Kobe Bryant these days. In part, it is because he does not shoot enough and because he doesn't attack the rim enough.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Okay, I'm glad we got that cleared up. Now, when you said my posts containing things about Garnett needing to go to the basket more were "garbage," did you mean you agreed with me?


Agreed with you about what?



P-Dub34 said:


> And he isn't on Tim Duncan level because he doesn't bring the dominating presence that Duncan does, or even Kobe Bryant these days. In part, it is because he does not shoot enough and because he doesn't attack the rim enough.


No.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Agreed with you about what?


Him needing to attack the rim more. Do you agree with me or not? 



> No.


Yes.

Do you put him on TD level?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Him needing to attack the rim more. Do you agree with me or not?


Did you read my post? Of course he needs to do that more.



P-Dub34 said:


> Do you put him on TD level?


He obviously is. The only argument to be had is who is better. It's common knowledge that they're on the same level.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Did you read my post? Of course he needs to do that more.


Right, agreed. What I am having trouble comprehending, then, is why, when I said that, you said it was garbage? That's all I want to know.



> He obviously is. The only argument to be had is who is better. It's common knowledge that they're on the same level.


Alright, you have me here. They are both top tier PF's. Saying he isn't on his level was foolish, and I should have phrased better. But what puts TD a cut above Garnett is the presence he brings to the floor, on both ends.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Right, agreed. What I am having trouble comprehending, then, is why, when I said that, you said it was garbage?


The same reason people would say the same thing about a thread saying that Duncan isn't an elite player because he's a bad FT shooter.

Well, actually a better one would be saying Michael Redd isn't a great shooter because of how he shoots.



P-Dub34 said:


> Alright, you have me here. They are both top tier PF's. Saying he isn't on his level was foolish, and I should have phrased better. But what puts TD a cut above Garnett is [strike]the presence he brings to the floor, on both ends[/strike] his teammates.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> The same reason people would say the same thing about a thread saying that Duncan isn't an elite player because he's a bad FT shooter.


I see. I'm very tempted to continue this, but arguing about why you construed my posts they way you did and further clarifying myself is much too trivial for a couple of fans to get upset about.

As for the second part of your post...well...suffice it to say (and you already know), I disagree.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

You guys made this thread even interesting. Each one had their own opinions, so I am going to say I got to agree with you both about KG getting more aggressive around the rim, get more involved scoring-wise.


----------

